# Project J



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok so iv ordered a couple hundred quids worth of detailing kit and a DA polisher with Megs microfiber cutting discs, this project will be ongoing on an amatuer level to get the paintwork up to a decent level.

I bought the car last year and noticed a few marks in the paint straight away, it wasn't until I filled up with petrol at night on a forecourt under very bright light that I saw the damage done by previous owners. Namely very heavy swirl marks along with some scratches and scuffs that aren't through the top coat.

I shall be uploading photos of before and after so you can see for yourself the improvement ( I hope )
And just so you know, iv never used a polishing machine before in my life!!

Keep an eye on this thread as the project starts this weekend!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck with your polishing mate look forward to pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

KIFOO said:


> Good luck with your polishing mate look forward to pics
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Cheers! Iv started at 9 this morning just having a breaky now, I'll upload some photos.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

After with sheepskin mit and Mer shampoo I'm onto the claying! 

























Half way through claying ATM then onto the DA


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

More pics......


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

So here we have the DA microfiber results!

The swirls! These aren't good photos I'm sorry, was only using a phone but you can kind of see the swirls here.









I masked off a patch and you can see the results on the left, worked the DA on that area for about 5mins.









Getting there!!

















The finish! After using bouncers 22 wax.

























It still needs work, but at least it's an improvement. Need to get the wheels returned as well at some point.
Thanks for looking


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good work  how long did the polishing process take ? The microfibre system easy to use? Did you use the correction polish followed by the finishing one ??


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

D4n91 said:


> Good work  how long did the polishing process take ? The microfibre system easy to use? Did you use the correction polish followed by the finishing one ??


Hi, the whole process took around 8-9 hours. The polishing was about 6-7hours, and the micro fibre system is very easy to use had no issues with it at all, I just watched as many videos on you tube as possible to understand and get a technique but the work is back breaking! I don't know how people can do this for a living!


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of swapping my menz pads and polishes for the megs microfiber system.....did you use the d300 and cutting combo and then refined with d301 and finishing ? How did the bouncers 22 go over the megs finishing wax (d301) ?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

D4n91 said:


> I'm thinking of swapping my menz pads and polishes for the megs microfiber system.....did you use the d300 and cutting combo and then refined with d301 and finishing ? How did the bouncers 22 go over the megs finishing wax (d301) ?


Hi, I used the correction compound then used SRP with the finishing pad as I didn't know how the megs finishing wax would go with the bouncers, and wanted to fill some of the remaing marks rather than spend another 8 hours doing a full correction as my back was killing me! I will be going back over it at some point though and will probably use the finishing wax so will post the results


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahh ok, I've been reading up on it and many have said the finishing wax should be ok to be followed by a wax of your choice and was wondering if this is what you had done but guess not


----------



## BenjaminG (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW! It's glowing now, nicely done! :-D


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

More photos

This is just a few scratches and swirls that have been partially removed using the Megs microfiber system.

Before









After









Another side shot









Cheers


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good work, Bouncers 22 is awesome stuff.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Some nice correction and reflection going on there fella  keep up the good work


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

darylbenfield said:


> Good work, Bouncers 22 is awesome stuff.


Cheers Daryl, I took a punt on it after seeing the finish on a car you had done. Very pleased with the wax, I feel the pot may last a long time too 



GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Some nice correction and reflection going on there fella  keep up the good work


Thanks man, its hard work I'm not going to lie, my back was in pieces after I had finished. Still needs more correction but overall I'm happy with the results so far for the amount of effort put in  Can't recommend meguiars MF system highly enough! Very good product.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

J•RED said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Good work, Bouncers 22 is awesome stuff.
> ...


yeah you don't need alot of it for decent coverage! Enjoy!


----------

